# Another crazy online girl



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I put up an internet ad cause I'm looking to get back into dating. So I got a response and she didn't say much, but had a few pics, then later on sent a ton more pics and she was pretty attractive. Some of the pics were pretty sexy bikini shots and what not, but nothing nude. Then I messaged her on instant messenger and chatted for a bit. She gave me her #, but I didn't call her. And, like 5 days later (today), I saw her online again so I messaged her, but I kinda lost interest cause I realized she lived pretty far away. So I told her that she was too far. Now it gets interesting...

She had my # too. She called me just a little while ago and I guess wanted an explanation and I just said she was too far and we wouldn't be able to see each other regularly. Then, she asked if we could just hang out and she said she worked actually not too far so I was like sure we can hang out. Then, she asks me "do you wanna **** me?" and I was just like "let's hang out first" and now I'm supposed to call her next week.


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

haha didn't even meet in person and she wants a ride...

Well if you're having drinks with her keep an eye on your glass :lol


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Has she mentioned that she's going out of the country for a while? Dating sites are crawling with scammers and the "Oh, I can't get home, send me some money!" scam is one of the favorites.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

The whole "do you want to **** me" part raises some red flags IMO. Most real girls don't talk like that to people they've never even met before.

Are you sure she's even real? There are so many fakers online that I wouldn't ever invest much time into someone unless they proved they're real right from the get go. 

I've never really done the online dating thing, but over the years I've found myself chatting with a few various girls on a regular basis, and every single one of them was deceptive in some way. One was a flat out faker, the other was showing me pictures of herself, and they were real, but still deceptive because they were only of her face. It turns out she was overweight and that's why she wasn't showing me full photos of herself.

These days, anyone can take a 100 photos of themselves, and then pick out the 3 best ones to flaunt online.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Or they use pictures of some other girl and say it's them.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

HAH! That's a bizarre situation. It sounds like trouble... What do you plan on doing??

If I were in your situation, I'd probably be really nervous about how to get out of seeing her. I had a bad experience of someone stalking me in high school, and it's hard to shake that fear that ANY female who would possibly be interested in me would be the same (even though that makes no sense intellectually).


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I doubt it's a scammer. I talked to her on the phone and have seen over 50 pics of her. She's not foreign either. I will probably give her a call next week.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

IMO, doesnt look like she would be good as a girlfriend but that doesnt mean i wouldnt meet up with her to get some


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, for a bunch of people that supposedly have anxiety about the judgments of others, you're sure a harshly-judgmental exploitative bunch. I would actively avoid meeting most of you in this thread. Maybe there's something else to it for some here.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ericj said:


> Wow, for a bunch of people that supposedly have anxiety about the judgments of others, you're sure a harshly-judgmental exploitative bunch. I would actively avoid meeting most of you in this thread. Maybe there's something else to it for some here.


 :con


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ardrum said:


> :con


You're the only reason it was a "most".


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i think it still sounds like a scam, to be honest. the reason she is so forward about wanting sex right away is because she knows that a lot of guys would want that and are more likely to meet up with her.. and maybe she'll end up wanting money in return or something. :stu


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

ericj said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > :con
> ...


i don't think any of the responses are harsh. by posting he's expecting us to respond honestly which everyone has so far. and i don't think any of us are making personal judgments towards the poster, we're merely giving our opinion on the situation in general.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

The situation sounds questionable and I'd steer clear, but the comments later on are what bother me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Be careful, she could be the big V.....

V E N E R E A L
V I X E N
....oh, I'm missing Wheel of Fortune! DANG!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

nothing_to_fear said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > ardrum said:
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, no judgments on Daaaaave.

It is just odd that a hookup request was made like that. That's kind of creepy :afr.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

"If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is." LOL

I don't know, I'd have to see her profile and pics to give you my definitive advice, but like a couple fellas said, most women won't mention doing you on the first date like that. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'd just show up as Crazy Ketchup Man and see how she reacts (OK, so I wouldn't really do this...).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

srschirm said:


> "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is." LOL
> 
> I don't know, I'd have to see her profile and pics to give you my definitive advice, but like a couple fellas said, most women won't mention doing you on the first date like that. Take that for what it's worth.


and when they do then she probably isnt dating material


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Be careful, she could be the big V.....
> 
> V E N E R E A L
> V I X E N
> ....oh, I'm missing Wheel of Fortune! DANG!


you make it sound like having a glow in the dark penis is such a bad thing


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

nubly said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful, she could be the big V.....
> ...


Hey I want one of those!

I'm not even saying sleeping together on the first date is necessarily bad, but this whole situation is just weird.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nubly said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is." LOL
> ...


Yeah, who's to say she wouldn't leave you and do the same thing to some other guy when her libido goes haywire again?

I think my ability to trust people is correlated (not perfectly, but some level of correlation) with the potency of one's sexual desires. This doesn't imply they are promiscuous, but they are more likely to be "out of control" in regards to their actions than those who don't really care much about sex.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ardrum said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > srschirm said:
> ...


I see what you mean, though I've found men are generally more apt to step out on their partners and/or end a relationship due to sex.

Truthfully, the best relationships I've had were with women who could match my desires.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

srschirm said:


> Truthfully, the best relationships I've had were with women who could match my desires.


sexual compatibility is a must in a relationship


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'd agree that men are more apt to step out on their partners and/or cheat. There are examples in both sexes, of course.

A female friend of mine always seemed to be getting into relationships and boring of the guy while the guy would be severely attached to her. I found it bizarre how often this pattern was maintained. She'd just lose interest and sometimes be with another guy before she broke up with the first guy. Yikes!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

nubly said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Truthfully, the best relationships I've had were with women who could match my desires.
> ...


This is totally true.

Ardrum, as for your friend, they say a certain type of woman wants constant excitement. Sounds like she "caught her prey" and then it was time for the next challenge.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm, an online girl who is pretty attractive and wants to ****? Sounds too good to be true, don't you think? Before you go meet up with her, ask her to take a pic with a piece of paper with her username or something. If she says she doesn't want to or "my camera is broken right now!!1", then, AVOID!!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

endtroducing said:


> Hmm, an online girl who is pretty attractive and wants to @#%$? Sounds too good to be true, don't you think? Before you go meet up with her, ask her to take a pic with a piece of paper with her username or something. If she says she doesn't want to or "my camera is broken right now!!1", then, AVOID!!


Sage advice!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

srschirm said:


> endtroducing said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, an online girl who is pretty attractive and wants to @#%$? Sounds too good to be true, don't you think? Before you go meet up with her, ask her to take a pic with a piece of paper with her username or something. If she says she doesn't want to or "my camera is broken right now!!1", then, AVOID!!
> ...


Agreed. You never know who might meet you otherwise.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

Thats nuts man. Theres no way in hell I'd meet with a female who said something like that ot me over the web. No clue where her head is really at...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Or if it's a group that robs people or something. :lol


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

So what happened ? No new info on this chick who is supposedly very horny ?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I think that some girl's are just forward like that nowadays. Just out to get some booty. If you want a real relationship look elsewhere.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

oh forgot to update, i called her 2 weeks ago like i planned, but got her voicemail. i emailed her and said call me sometime, but haven't heard from her since.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Raplovehate said:


> Thats nuts man. Theres no way in hell I'd meet with a female who said something like that ot me over the web. *No clue where her head is really at...*


We know where it wants to be...Lolz.

... :spit Yikes. . . :tiptoe


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Zing!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> oh forgot to update, i called her 2 weeks ago like i planned, but got her voicemail. i emailed her and said call me sometime, but haven't heard from her since.


That tells you all you need to know.


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

No self respecting girl would play herself like that. If she did think you liked her, she would have to be 5150 to think that you would still after that. Or maybe she did just want some. That's news to me that there are girls like that.. but that's probably cause I'm a big prude. I won't even kiss a guy on the first date. Well, he might get a kiss on the cheek, but he'd have to be pretty damn awesome. Definitely steer clear of this one and get a prude daaaaave. They're good for your health..


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

daaaaave said:


> oh forgot to update, i called her 2 weeks ago like i planned, but got her voicemail. i emailed her and said call me sometime, but haven't heard from her since.


so nothing happend?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> so nothing happend?


I heard this girl killed OP and that's why he never came back to update this thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Secretaz said:


> I heard this girl killed OP and that's why he never came back to update this thread.


That's funny - I have been here for over seven years and don't remember hearing about it, and I am a moderator.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> That's funny - I have been here for over seven years and don't remember hearing about it, and I am a moderator.


damnet, I just realized his status is BANNED. DAMNET! he had another thread that I was looking forword to updates


----------

